# on an A-flat or in the key of A-flat?



## ClassicallyCurious (Oct 7, 2007)

Greets!

I love Chopin's opus 18 No. 15 ("Raindrops"). I'm not learned in musical notation and wonder if someone can help explain something.

I know that said prelude is in D-flat major. My reading of other's comments seem to be saying that the prelude switches to different keys.

Many refer to the characteristic eighth notes as "*A-flat eighth notes*" without clarifying for newbies like me whether they mean the eighth notes were on an A-flat, or (rather) in the key of A-flat.
Complicating my confusion is also the issue of the pedal in a-flat. Do they mean the pitter-patter being in eighth-note timing are pressing on keys (chords?) in a-flat piano keys, or more the key of A-flat?

In other words, would one in more expanded form write, "he pressed the a-flat keys to represent raindrops" or "he played in the key of A-flat" when we're referring to Chopin's raindrops eighth notes? As aren't only one of these the actual answer and the other not quite addressing the issue of the eighth notes?

Thank you!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

'eighth notes were on an A-flat'

this sounds correct, but i've not heard the piece in a long time.

dj


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

It sounds like the notes are A-flats, since that would be too vague a description if it was the key.

A 'pedal' is a note held for a longish time, generally while the chords above it change around.

Don't get too concerned with the raindrops though - they weren't part of Chopin's conception of the piece. The 'title' was added later, by someone other than the composer, if I remember correctly.


----------

